# INFO REQUIRED squatting Ireland / Ni



## Stinkyyy (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey y'all been away a while between Bristol , Ldn and Brighton uk and had some crazy shit going on plus my laptop got robbed so it's been hard to connect to cyberspace haha. Anyways thinking of heading out into Ireland soon, starting with Northern, where I was born but never knew.

Been scouring the net for days trying to find any info on squat laws etc on both sides of the border but not much luck so if anyone can fill me in would appreciate it especially if I can be led to a website with more detailed info and something I can save onto this cool ass tablet I got given to hold back.

Cheers!!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey skinkyyy! glad you're back! i'm really curious about squatting in that area and just curious about that general region... so if you have time you should post some of your travels!

but to answer your question, i don't know anything directly, but i know that there was a squatter's convergence in dublin last year:







here's the website:

https://convergence.squatte.rs/

i don't know if there's any useful info on that site, but you should email them ([email protected]) and maybe (hopefully) someone will get in contact!

good luck, i'd love to see some squats out that way so if you find any let us know


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 1, 2015)

oh, if anyone reading this has a slingshot organizer, i think there's some listings in there for ireland... maybe someone could post them?


----------



## Stinkyyy (Jun 1, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> Hey skinkyyy! glad you're back! i'm really curious about squatting in that area and just curious about that general region... so if you have time you should post some of your travels!



Yeah I always totally mean to write up a huge article on stuff out this way as I've really got involved and consider myself to have enough knowledge on the squat and street scene here down south now to help people but I'm on a shitty phone so it's hard .


----------



## Anagor (Jun 2, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> but i know that there was a squatter's convergence in dublin last year:



I was in Dublin that weekend and knew about the convergence. Unfortunately somehow I wasn't clever enough to find it ... :/


----------



## undine (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi, I am an Irish squatter, this is the sus; 

The squatting scene here is exploding, its legally a civil matter until injunctions or *ejectment* orders are issued. So legally its very similar to the UK before the law changed. There is a massive homeless crisis at the moment and a huge amount of empty buildings. Over 300,000 nationally, around 76 for every 1 homeless person. A lot of housing activist organizations that are endorsing squatting and some public support.

Over the last three or four years, a squatting community in Dublin has grown and established itself to a point where it now has several long-term squats. There has been about 4 squat projects, a good network of support, and a wealth of knowledge and experience of the practical aspects of squatting. It put on the 2014 Dublin International Squatters Convergence, a four-day event which an estimated 100+ squatters from abroad attended.

For a time an autonomous social center called Seomra spraoi held practical squatter nights once a month. https://seomraspraoi.org/2014/11/practical-squatting-nights-in-seomra-spraoi/
After 10 years the seomra spraoi projected ended, mainly due to burn out of collective members having to raise donations for high rent every month.

The barricade Inn
A new collective emerged and squatted a hotel in an extremely central spot in Dublin city. Its called "The Barricade Inn" its an anarchist social center and infoshop. It has been squatted now for about 7 months, it is currently facing an injunction though. The barricade Inn hosts " Practical squatter nights" weekly
Inside there is :
An Infoshop/ library 
A vegan cafe 
A gig space 
A computer lab 
Meeting rooms
A free shop
A bike workshop
A screen printing / art room
There is two social center floors and two residents floors
https://www.facebook.com/barricadeinn/
https://barricadeinn.squ.at/

Bolt Hostel
From this collective a project to squat a abandoned homeless hostel owned by the city grew. The squatted hostel was opened to offer accommodation to the homeless. This project was run by a collective formed of anarchists, squatters, socialists, ad a bunch of housing activist organizations.
This project was also evicted.
https://www.facebook.com/Bolt-Hostel-518802108270508/

Squat City
A huge huge warehouse complex comprising of several warehouses and houses was previously squatted for over 2 years. There was a drink and drug free artist studio space called headspace, a community garden, cinema area, circus area, freeshop areas, houses being constructed etc and much more. There was a crazy attempted eviction that was successfully resisted, 
, then an injunction. There was a lot of support then from the local community with hundreds of them visiting the squat over the course of a few days. A tripod was constructed and huge fortifications and barricades were made. The mayor of Dublin supported the squatters, as well as the local church. There was a petition from the kids in the local school to support the squat and dublin city council workers and fire division dropped food by. Locals donated loads of cash from there pockets to help. It was featured in mainstream media and cop helicopters circled the squat for days collecting info. Squatters trickled away to other areas of the city after the injunction was passed. A row of houses down the road were then opened by a crowd of squatters in broad daylight in front of the garda (Irish cops). These houses were squatted for a couple of weeks until an injunction came through for them too. 
https://www.facebook.com/resistgg/?fref=ts
http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...ist-eviction-from-derelict-site-31090901.html

There has been squats starting in two cities besides Dublin and elsewhere in Ireland. 

Some squatters have migrated over to Dublin from other countries due to how deadly it is, The squatting movement is only starting here!
You should come squat here! There is too many fucking gaffs for us to squat without you.

Fuck private property,
undine


----------

